
Ask HN: How do you keep track of CLI programs you install on linux - xlaacid
I was reading a post about a CLI program for listening to the radio in the terminal. So I installed it, then realized I had already installed a similar program. Any advice on keeping track of CLI programs installed on Fedora, or any linux?
======
hrnnnnnn
I don't have a good answer for your immediate question, but your post made me
think, "there must be a way to show all available binaries in the current
PATH".

And, of course, there is.

    
    
      compgen -c | sort | less
    

[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60776/list-all-
file...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60776/list-all-files-
binaries-in-current-path)

~~~
xlaacid
Thanks. I hadnt thought of this. The problem is it returns everthing. Im
wodering if there is some way to grep and identifier. I guess I should just
keep a list in my notes app.

------
ChrisGranger
I just keep a simple text file list of applications I must have.

------
gfrryjfcryjry
dpkg-query -l

~~~
xlaacid
Thanks. I tried this on my Fedora 29 workstation but it returned nothing.

